
Apple shocks with iPhone’s Indian failure - DavidSJ
http://www.indusbusinessjournal.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=Publishing&mod=Publications%3A%3AArticle&mid=8F3A7027421841978F18BE895F87F791&tier=4&id=CBC21C9549124D8EBAC9CE49B6C1D200
======
flashgordon
actually here is a blog post analysing the craze over the iphone (back in
august)

[http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/pluggd/~3/369914817/iphone-
vo...](http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/pluggd/~3/369914817/iphone-vodafone-
pricing-craze-india)

covers a few of the points in here..

